# Minimum Spacing for Electical Receptacles



## ddillon (Nov 27, 2011)

I am having a home built. (The master bedroom is about 14 x 18 feet) I am very troubled about the receptacle placement in my master bedroom. The only receptacle on the first 14 foot wall (where my headboard will be) is about 2 1/2 feet from north corner. The next one is about 6 inches around the S corner on the next wall. Then the next receptical is about 6 feet down the second wall and then there is not another receptacle on that wall - about 9 feet without a receptacle. One place I found talked about "horizontally" on the same wall - didn't say anything about going around the corner. I am pretty sure I should have 2 receptacles on the 14 foot wall but can anyone direct me to a location where I can print off something to take to the general contractor building the home. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

From Article 210 of the NEC.

(A) General Provisions. In every kitchen, family room,
dining room, living room, parlor, library, den, sunroom,
bedroom, recreation room, or similar room or area of
dwelling units, receptacle outlets shall be installed in accordance
with the general provisions specified in 210.52(A)(1)
through (A)(3).
(1) Spacing. Receptacles shall be installed such that no
point measured horizontally along the floor line of any wall
space is more than 1.8 m (6 ft) from a receptacle outlet.
(2) Wall Space. As used in this section, a wall space shall
include the following:
(1) Any space 600 mm (2 ft) or more in width (including
space measured around corners) and unbroken along
the floor line by doorways and similar openings, fireplaces,
and fixed cabinets
(2) The space occupied by fixed panels in exterior walls,
excluding sliding panels
(3) The space afforded by fixed room dividers, such as
freestanding bar-type counters or railings
(3) Floor Receptacles. Receptacle outlets in floors shall
not be counted as part of the required number of receptacle


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

hi I believe spacing for wall plugs should be no more than 6'apart...yes on 14' wall aleast 2 plugs.....hang tight others will reply...ben....... I thing you can goggle receptacle spacing...


----------



## Bmelo (Nov 27, 2011)

From any break in the wall (doorway) you need a receptacle 6ft away, then the next one has to be 12ft from that one.


----------



## ddillon (Nov 27, 2011)

It appears the debate seems to be if you can go around a corner for the next plug in or not. My 14 foot wall only has one plug-in. It appears to me that this is not "CODE".


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

The requirement is that no spot is more than 6 feet from a receptacle, which means they can be 12 feet apart.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yes to all responding jim posted a section nec on spacing.....thanks jim


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The 12' distance is measured around corners.

The 14' wall could have one receptacle centered at 7' as long as another receptacle was within 5' of the corners.


----------



## ddillon (Nov 27, 2011)

But can the 12 feet include a distance around a corner or does it have to be on that wall. The one receptacle is 2 1/2 feet from one corner - the wall is about 15 feet long - there is NOT another receptacle on that wall. The next one is about 6 inches around the corner - the strangest place I have ever seen a receptacle placed. I believe that there needs to be 2 receptacles on the 15 foot wall. Just trying to get this confirmed. I think I have been sent the correct information and I do think I am corrent in my interpretation of the CODE - there has to be 2 receptacles on a 15 foot wall.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 5, 2011)

I think you have your answer, although if you aren't satisfied with how the placement turns out, ask them to change it. It's your house and you have to live with it. It may cost you a bit extra for the change but if it's what you want go for it.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

After reading about a receptacle 2 1/2' from the corner you would not need another on that wall codewise.

However, I would find that design less than acceptable from a convenience standpoint.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

ddillon said:


> But can the 12 feet include a distance around a corner or does it have to be on that wall. The one receptacle is 2 1/2 feet from one corner - the wall is about 15 feet long - there is NOT another receptacle on that wall. The next one is about 6 inches around the corner - the strangest place I have ever seen a receptacle placed. I believe that there needs to be 2 receptacles on the 15 foot wall. Just trying to get this confirmed. I think I have been sent the correct information and I do think I am corrent in my interpretation of the CODE - there has to be 2 receptacles on a 15 foot wall.


 yes that is my understanding for as long as we have been doing construction 30 yrs that wall would have 2- plugs spaced reasonable.....ben


----------



## ddillon (Nov 27, 2011)

Jim - I guess I am still a little confused. I am reading the CODE that you just sent: From Article 210 of the NEC.

(A) General Provisions. In every kitchen, family room,
dining room, living room, parlor, library, den, sunroom,
bedroom, recreation room, or similar room or area of
dwelling units, receptacle outlets shall be installed in accordance
with the general provisions specified in 210.52(A)(1)
through (A)(3).
(1) Spacing. Receptacles shall be installed such that no
point measured horizontally along the floor line of any wall
space is more than 1.8 m (6 ft) from a receptacle outlet.
(2) Wall Space. As used in this section, a wall space shall
include the following: 

Since the one outlet is 2 1/2 feet from one corner.....there is no other outlet on that wall - the next outlet is about 6 inches around the corner - making it 12 feet fromt he first outlet - if you go around the corner. (this is no longer a horizontal measurement though as stated in the code - are you POSITIVE you can measure aournd along the perpendicular wall????) Anyway since the outlets are 12 feet apart can I complain and DEMAND that another outlet be installed?


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 5, 2011)

The install is code compiant by the sounds of it. I wouldn't complain if I were you but I'd talk to the GC and ask him to change it or add another receptacle. DEMANDING is not necessary IMO


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

As long as no space is more than 6' from a receptacle the code is satisfied. If any space between receptacles exceeds 12' there is a problem. This is a running measurement around the perimeter.


----------



## ddillon (Nov 27, 2011)

Jim - I keep getting confused after reading your responses. Let me recap. I have a 15 foot wall. Right now their is ONE recptacle on about 2 1/2 feet from one corner. There currently not another outlet on the wall. I thought their had to be one located at least 6 feet from any corner of a wall....meaning this would need another outlet since there is 12 1/2 feet of wall remaining without any outlet on it.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

There is no requirement for a receptacle within 6' of a corner.

You do need one within 6' of entering the room.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe this will help.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

here is how we were to understand the nec 6'rule take a lamp with 6'cord set it any where you should be able to plug in without extenison cord...read all about it goggle receptacle spacing according to nec...


----------



## ddillon (Nov 27, 2011)

Does this diagram appear to be correct to all viewing? 








Figure 2 - Electrical outlet spacing in a room

The next part is what confuses me I guess.
The NEC basically states that within any living area of a home, you must have an electrical outlet (receptacle) 6 feet from any obstruction or break in the wall, such as a doorway, and no more than 12 feet from the previous electrical outlet (receptacle), Figure 1.








Figure 1 - Spacing of electrical outlets along a wall

It says: you must have an electrical outlet (receptacle) 6 feet from any obstruction or break in the wall, so that makes me think that you have to have 2 receptacles on a 15 foot wall - doesn't seem to have anything to do with what is on the two perpendicular walls.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The code requires the maximum spacing to be 12' or less, not the 6' like your diagram shows. See the diagram I posted above yours. The breaks in the wall the code talks about are referring to doorways.

Using your diagram there would not need to be a receptacle on either of the 4' walls near the door. You could go 2' around the corner before the first receptacles were needed.


----------



## ddillon (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks to all that have replied - especially you Jim. I think I FINALLY understand....it does count to go around a corner. I'll go over to the house first thing in the morning with a tap measurer in hand and do some measuring. I now think that maybe it is all built to code - just place in really bad places! Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Remember that the code is not a design manual. If you want the receptacles in different locations it is easier to change it now instead of living with a poor design the entire time you are in the house. If I were wiring your house we would have sat down and talked about furniture placement and where you wanted the receptacles.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Code is a MINIMUM standard. You can have a receptacle every two feet if you want them, but they are not REQUIRED.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

You say you are having a home built...

Did you have this designed and did you look over the plans first?

Or is this an "off the shelf" home, so to say, and you just ordered one built?

In any case, ask the builder if you can make changes. Or if it is too late. 
If not too late, ask how much extra it would cost.

FYI - Some people have a home built and specify exactly what they want. And then during construction will have things ripped out and changed. Of course this costs a fortune, but they have a fortune...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm glad you finally worked out what Jim and others were saying. The actual length of one wall is irrelevant, it is the horizontal (linear) spacing (including corners) that is important. 

I have the same questions as Billy Bob. 
YOU are having this home built, so YOU should have some say in HOW it is built. Unless of course it is being built to a plan spec where any changes will cost much more. 

I must say, it is pretty poor practice to just jump in and wire a home without consulting the homeowner. I ALWAYS do a walk through with the H-O asking if there is any special receptacle or lighting placement.....such as where beds will be. :thumbsup:
An extra receptacle here and there makes for a very happy client (read: one who pays on time :thumbsup


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

OP, you originally said the wall was 14 feet long, with a recep. 2.5' from the corner and the second one 6" around the corner. That is code compliant, albeit not very convenient. (14 feet less 2.5 feet equals 11.5 feet plus 6 inches equals 12 feet).

Now you say the wall is 15 feet and that is no longer code compliant. Which is it a 14 foot or 15 foot wall?

Get the builder to have an additional recep. installed.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I believe the code spec's maximum spacing, not minimum. An electrician once told me "What we're selling here is convenience." If the drywall isn't up yet, adding receptacles is easy. If you know where the headboard's gonna be, I'd have one added behind each night stand.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Confusing terms. The codes are minimum requirements or minimum number of receptacle that can be installed. They spec the maximum space between receptacles.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Some free advice (and worth every penny): Code compliance is one thing; convenience is quite another. When we were building our log house (did it ourselves), I marked the walls where receptacles would be needed for code compliance. That's the absolute minimum you can get away with. We then sat down and figured out where else we might want receptacles, based on where furniture would be, lamps, entertainment center, computer desk, etc. That nearly doubled the number of receptacles in some rooms, but at least we don't have to constantly stare at an exposed power cord for a floor lamp because the nearest receptacle is 5 feet away from the couch. Trust me, you can't have too many receptacles.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Somewhat similar to md2lgyk, but in remodeling our home, I took just the opposite approach. With no regard to code requirements, I spent a couple of hours with my wife, a tape measure, and a pencil, looking at any conceivable way that we would want to arrange the new family room, master bedroom suite, dressing area, walk-in closets, etc., marking each location where we might want receptacles for night stands, dressers, electronics, etc. Then we did the same thing with the lights, identifying the most practical and accessible locations for switches, as well as whether they were to be simple on/off, 3-way, etc. When we got all done, I checked the affected area of about 900 square feet, and ultimately had to add one receptacle, in order to be code compliant. Point being, it is your home, and the advice of others to consider what YOU want, or think that you will want in the future, not what the contractor wants to provide in order to simply get the job done, cannot be overstated.


----------

